
NCrunch: execute tests as you type - luu
https://www.ncrunch.net/
======
ygra
I've been using NCrunch at work for a few years now and it's really
indispensable, especially if you have tests that run fairly quickly. You get
test results and code coverage for your change a few seconds after typing. The
only drawback is that I frequently forget to commit changes because the tests
use the current editor state instead of what's been saved, so I sometimes
forget to save.

~~~
Noumenon72
Isn't the current editor state usually missing semicolons and stuff? Does it
wait till you have no syntax errors to start?

~~~
ygra
Not always. No, it just shows me build errors as well.

Behind the scenes the complete solution is copied to a temporary location and
files that are open in an editor are replaced by the current editor state. And
then it will effectively try to build and run tests at every keystroke.

------
majikandy
Ncrunch is by far and away the best tool I use for .net development. As
ubiquitous as resharper, and light years ahead of jetbrains’ continous
testing. I can’t believe this is only hitting hacker news now. TDDing is a
dream with ncrunch.

~~~
sedatk
Can’t agree more. The support is also great. It even works with .NET Core
projects. I wish it existed on VS code.

~~~
chusk3
I get there mostly with a pinned terminal and 'dotnet watch test' in my tests
directory

------
SideburnsOfDoom
NCruch is fine when it works, but it can go wrong in subtle ways and generally
be more trouble than it's worth. IIRC, This was evident when DI, reflection
and assembly scanning is involved, to do with the "shadow copy" of the code
and binaries and it getting out of sync or behaving differently to the main.

------
lostmsu
AFAIK, VS Enterprise edition now has the same feature.

~~~
sedatk
Does it? VS Test Explorer runs tests only on demand afaik.

~~~
Merad
Yep. [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/test/live-
unit...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/visualstudio/test/live-unit-
testing?view=vs-2017)

